# fathers??? still here or no???



## lexis_mommy

hey i'm just wondering, are you all still with the dad? i am, but am wondering sometimes if i might be better off on my own?? lol i am just kidding....somewhat....sometimes i wonder, like when he goes out with his friends and i am at home...maybe just cuz we're young? does anyone else have this problem??? don't get me wrong i ADORE tommy, but get sad sometimes lol pregnancy hormones maybe lol


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

im on my own :( 
i was with garry for 5 years wed been sleeping together 2 before i fell preg id always sed if i did fall pregnant i was keeping the baby! and he agreed 
till i told him i was pregnant then he did everything to pursuade me to have an abortion with the help of his mother the EVIL bitch, 
i went on to have my baby boy by my self Garry was the doting dad for the first two weeks till he was on the birth certifcate then he disappeared again till B's christening wen he moaned about everything even tho i paid organized invited his family even tho most of them hadnt met Braydon before (he was 7 months then ) now he has been gone again for 3 months sometimes i really miss him and see couples n think my baby should have that but others i think does B need him and i always come to the conclusion of no


----------



## lexis_mommy

wow that really sucks that him n his mom tried to get you to have an abortion, and it sucks that hes in and out of your sons life, hopefully he firgures out what he wants so your little one doesn't stress over it, that would make me really pissed :? guys......they are so stressful....glad to hear you are doing well alone i'm sure you are right, you are ALL your little boy needs :D xxx


----------



## Wobbles

I bet your both great Mums!

lexis_mommy men have no idea - That never changes :wink: x


----------



## Imi

On my own ...

His mother wanted me to abort maddie at 16wks cause i was ill ... hate that woman ...

The Sperm doner walked out on me at 22wks PG, Fantastic bloke ... not contacted me since and thats the way i want it to stay ... :D
xxx


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

thats one thing iv always sed Braydon WILL respect woman and wont leave them and and there child - coz he dont want lol 

exs mums whod have em 
the cow wen she does see B tells me wot i should be doing like she did a great job :twisted:


----------



## Jase

sorry i'm gonna have a rant!

my opinion on dads that walk out is f**k them, they don't deserve kids! Get as much money out of them as you can and raise the child how you see fit. I believe children need a father figure but this doesn't always have to be the actual father, they need a positive male influence and somebody they can respect not a low life selfish toe rag who can walk away from his offspring just because they don't fit into thier social life or might be inconveinenced to raise their own flesh and blood.

rant over and yes i dislike my wifes ex! :twisted:


----------



## Tam

Totally agree with you Jase, but it is good to see a man's point of view on it all!

None of us need a man to be good mum's and I and all you above have proved that!

Anyone can be a father, but it takes a real man to be a Dad! And I have found a real man, there is hope for us all. :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

*An breathe Jase* :lol: 

Nah fair does it! Had to call my mate last night her OH has left her with 3 kids! :( Said he loves her but isn't in love with her & has felt this way for years! Errrr they have a 2 year old - How many years is he talking here?

Sad thing is her two older boys have different fathers, we all make mistakes with the people we fall in love with. One ex walked out on her an the kid too then the next was an ass now this guy whos been the father figure in her boys lives has walked out on the 4 of them.

Shes feeling really low & embarrassed - Thinks people will see her as the single mum with 3 kids to 3 diff men an another notch on the bed post!

Shes strong she will & can get through it :(


----------



## Layla

my first marriage fell apart when charlie was 3 and ethan was 18 months.

I moved out and took them with me, there dad saw them on weekends for a while.

then one day he met someone and she didnt like him seeing me or the kids so he came round, sat them down and said to there face, I dont love you anymore and dont want to see you again, then just got up and left me to comfort them. 

from then on i raised them by myself untill i met jase. he took them on as his own no questions asked! and we legaly changed there sername to his.
the kids love him to bits.

then there real dad came back coz he saw we were happy, and wanted to be part of there lifes again, so now he has them on a friday night.

they have the best of both now.

so hang in ther, your doing a great job or bringing up your babies, and one day you will meet someone who will love them just as much as you do too, i promise!

xxx

xxx


----------



## Tam

OMG!!! Layla that is terrible, how can anybody say anything like that to kids, do they not have a clue what that could do to them????.......Jase no wonder you aint a fan of his!!!!

I am lucky with Paul too, he has taken my DD on as his own no questions asked and we are all really happy........I left my ex when I was 3 months PG after pressure to have an abortion, when he came round to the idea that I was NOT going to have one, he started accepting that he was going to have a baby, but by then I knew that the baby meant much more to me than he ever would, and anyone that wanted to get rid of my baby was not the sort of person I wanted anything to do with. But I told him he could have as much contact as he wanted aswell as his mum, as I don't believe in just because a relationship breaks up that the kids have to suffer.

They were both informed when she was born and had ALL contact details, and to this day we have never heard from either of them!!

But I like it like this I always have done, I got to decide everything with the help of my Mum and to bring her up as I saw fit. And now my OH is the best thing that has ever happened to both of us and we are a very tight happy family unit with another one on the way.......what more could we ask for?! :wink:

Things always happen for a reason!!


----------



## Tezzy

lexis_mommy said:

> hey i'm just wondering, are you all still with the dad? i am, but am wondering sometimes if i might be better off on my own?? lol i am just kidding....somewhat....sometimes i wonder, like when he goes out with his friends and i am at home...maybe just cuz we're young? does anyone else have this problem??? don't get me wrong i ADORE tommy, but get sad sometimes lol pregnancy hormones maybe lol

I am with my babys dad. we've been together for 3 years, since i was 16 and he was 17. we took things really fast and moved in together and got ingaged last year when i was 18 and he was 19. Now we;re having a baby and im slowly beginning to realise that maybe we've gone too fast. im not quite sure our relationship is strong enough to support a baby too. we are only young and he likes to go out and have a drink whilst i just sit at home and get fat. all my friends dont like my fiance and have stopped talking to me so now i find that im alone, with a baby in my tummy, and only my fiance for company. some days i wonder what life would be like if i were a single mum, in my opinion it would be heaven.


----------



## lexis_mommy

yes tommy and me are young too, i am only 18 and he is 23.... we got together when i was 16, got preg with alexis when i was 17, had her right before my 18th bday, and then was preg with # 2 just 2ish months after alexis was born. tommy and i have lived together from day 1 and it gets stressful....but most times its ok.....just i hate that he can go out when he wants but i can't? its not really fair to me i dont think.....maybe i would leave him...except the hardest part (besides me loving him aha :D) is that he is an amazing dad, he always has time for alexis....just me he doens't have time for sometimes....its such a pain because if i left him i would move back to my hometown which is about 45 minutes away, and alexis wouldn't be able to see him as much as she should....and then i think that i can get over that and leave him anyways....and he starts being super boyfriend to me :S:S why doens't he just make up his friggin mind???!!!!

sorry bout the rant lol [/quote]


----------



## Tezzy

i think its all just pregnancy hormones with me. i just feel so down and the dact that i cant go out/ that i dont have anybody to go out with just makes me feel even worse. i just hate life somedays


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

well done jase for wot Layla has sed to me ur brilliant to the Kids and sound like a great dad and i think its great how u r with them 
Layla how did u not kill him if G sed that to Braydon id have to kill him!!


----------



## Jase

Sarah_N_Braydon said:

> well done jase for wot Layla has sed to me ur brilliant to the Kids and sound like a great dad and i think its great how u r with them
> Layla how did u not kill him if G sed that to Braydon id have to kill him!!

ta, i'd like to make him pay, but i'm not allowed to touch him. probably for the best i guess :angelnot:


----------



## Tam

LOL @ your location!!


----------



## Miss B

Im still with the father of my baby but i dont know how long it will last! I want him to stay with me and he said he is coming round to the idea which is nice but i have said if he doesnt want to stay he can leave! I will have a gorgeous baby regardless! :D


----------



## mommy2aiden

I am with my babys dad. we've been together for 3 years, since i was 16 and he was 17. we took things really fast and moved in together and got ingaged last year when i was 18 and he was 19. Now we;re having a baby and im slowly beginning to realise that maybe we've gone too fast. im not quite sure our relationship is strong enough to support a baby too. we are only young and he likes to go out and have a drink whilst i just sit at home and get fat. all my friends dont like my fiance and have stopped talking to me so now i find that im alone, with a baby in my tummy, and only my fiance for company. some days i wonder what life would be like if i were a single mum, in my opinion it would be heaven


This is so not true, you still sit at hoem alone, and raise the baby , but on top of it you have NO HELP


----------



## mommy2aiden

I am still with my sons fater, almost 4 years now


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

where abouts do u come from hun? 
i hope thinks work out better for u


----------



## Wobbles

Aww hun x

Have to ask don't you already have a wee boy - Pic in your avatar?

As for your friends they aren't worth the name! A friend would be a friend no matter what just because they don't like him doesn't mean you don't love him! Naughty!


----------



## Tam

mommy2aiden said:

> I am with my babys dad. we've been together for 3 years, since i was 16 and he was 17. we took things really fast and moved in together and got ingaged last year when i was 18 and he was 19. Now we;re having a baby and im slowly beginning to realise that maybe we've gone too fast. im not quite sure our relationship is strong enough to support a baby too. we are only young and he likes to go out and have a drink whilst i just sit at home and get fat. all my friends dont like my fiance and have stopped talking to me so now i find that im alone, with a baby in my tummy, and only my fiance for company. some days i wonder what life would be like if i were a single mum, in my opinion it would be heaven
> 
> 
> This is so not true, you still sit at hoem alone, and raise the baby , but on top of it you have NO HELP





:hugs: I hope he realises he has responsibilities and does help you out when baby comes hun.......it is harder with someone that is useless to you than it is being on your own!

I agree with what Wobbles said, they are not friends, in that case hun!

You will be OK hun, when that baby is here nothing else in this world will matter to you and you willl find the strength to do whatever it is you want, be it kick your BF into touch or to go it alone!

I hope things work out for you hun......try not to worry, things always have a way of working out one way or another! :hugs: xx


----------



## twinkletoes

ive got 2 cjildren and their dads are no longer around.

i left jordans dad when he was pregnant because he beat me up.
and lily-maes dad drove me to an abortion clinic after i told him i was pregnant. he issued me with an ultimatum, him or the baby! 

sod them both! their losses at the end of the day :D


----------



## Iwantone!!!

they say it either breaks you or makes you and singles mums have teh hardest job in the world but they are the best x


----------



## Stef

Its nopt really on topic but fairly related...

My partner left his ex with almost a two year old daughter as the relationship wasn't working and he felt he was doing his daughter more harm than good being there.

Although he hasn't just upped and left. He thinks the world of his little girl. I was there from when he left and watched him hurct so much that he wasn't there for her like he used to be and watched him cry so much. I used to try nd calm him down and just be there for him to talk to but i could never really understand the pain of what he was going through...

so sometimes for the parents to split up with the child best interest at heart isnt such a bad thing. He adores his little girl and would never let her go with out. He dosent go a day with out talking about her.

Many hate him for leaving his ex and his daughter but I think it was probs the hardest decision he ever had to make and think that he is strong for doing so.


----------



## Dionne

Iwantone!!! said:

> they say it either breaks you or makes you and singles mums have the hardest job in the world but they are the best x

it dont make a mum a better mum just because she is single! ild put all my single mates to shame!

its the person individualy nothing to do with wether the dads there or not!


----------



## lilshortass

my mans still with me, weve almost been together 2 years now. im 18 and hes 21. when we found out i was pregnant it was me who wanted to run away. i know your all going to think im awful, but i was devestated. i thought it was the end of my world. but my man just put his arms around me and let me cry, and then we talked for hours, and he said that whatever i decided to do, he'd stick by me. but he did really want the baby.
weirdly, the next day, i started to get really attached to my baby, i couldnt stop thinking about it and i knew then that i wanted to keep it. my man was so happy when i told him.
there are still some days that i get upset and think that ive ruined my life, and maybe i'll be better off without the baby, but i know thats only because of my upbringing (parents told me all teenage mums were awful and s**** and all this lot).
im terrified of telling my parents, but i know i want this baby and although some days (getting rarer as time goes on) i think i'd be better off without it, i know deep down i want it
sorry for the long message! just needed to share my feelings


----------



## Tootsie

Ok here goes.

There is one big reason i split from my ex. 

He wouldnt stop drinking. It wasn't a big thing, and he wasn't an alcoholic, but, He had a few and he would change. I regularly got left in the middle of nowhere to find my own way home, mainly because i would be enjoying myself and he would get jelly belly. 

Due to circumstances which i do not want to go into right now, the only thing i'm afraid of is being left alone. So he would use that against me like a controlling power trip. I'd never have any money, and he would fight me till he got my mobile phone and the house/car keys.

I was knocked about a bit too when he drank, he would be appologetic in the morning, but he still refused to give up the beer. I was told what to wear, and more so what i couldn't wear, I went out to work just so i could have some money, and i would still have to document all the stuff i had bought while i was out.

I got with him when i was 17, After a year we moved in together. By the time i was 20 i had Shaun, and then 2 and a half years later Ben. All was fine, and we had a good few uneventful years at the begining. 

He was, and still is, a great dad. He has the boys every other weekend and before he started his new job had them during the week, and when he had time off too. I cant fault him as a dad.

He was a terrible partner, and sometimes i still catch him trying to control me in little ways. 

My new B/F Gary is brilliant even when Shauns attitude is at its worst. he refuses to allow me to be bullied by my ex anymore, and sometimes despite his quiet exterior pipes up nice and loudly to back me up :lol: We don't argue, mainly coz if i do its a one way street with me fighting myself. I really couldn't ask for more, we have so much in common, and we get along great. P.S. he dont drink neither :wink: :lol:


----------



## mechelle81

My mum was 17 when she had me and my dad told her it was him or me. I had a tough time with my mum when I was growing up so painted this image of a dad who was this hero and would save me if he could - boy was I wrong! I methim when I was 17 and he was around for about 9 months then disappeared. I've spent the last 8 years trying to get back in touch and grovelling to him for forgiveness but I now know that I have nothing to apologise for. The only thing that hurt me was knowing I had 3 sisters out there who were growing up without me. I'm now back in touch with my sisters but he still acts like he's done nothing wrong.

My moto now is of he can't be a dad then he aint worth it! I salute all those single mum's in the world, I know I couldn't do it!


----------



## miss maternal

Ive been with my OH for 13 years, miscarried 2 years ago which brought us closer and now im pregnant and looking forward to being a family. I wouldnt have chosen anyone else to have children with and waited as my OH wasnt ready for kids but now wishes we had had them earlier. I think it takes a man ages to grow up and show commitment as he is almost 37! 

I found out that his dad left him and his mum when he was only a baby and he saw his grandad as a father figure, who is now 91 and lives with us. He has a bad back where his mum used to throw him in his buggy and even left him in the park once as she forgot him. He was never shown affection as a child and it took 11 years for him to open up to me about his fears and hurt but i know he will make a great dad cos ive seen what he is like with our cat and our niece. He said he would never leave me and the baby and if i ever left him then to promise that he could still be part of his or her life. I hope we will be together forever but you dont know whats rould the corner.


----------



## Imi

Reading back on this thread and god how things have changed for me ...

Gav is maddies dad has been since the day after i wrote that thread lol

Now we having baby number 2 ...

Im a very lucky woman, like tam says things happen for a reason!!

xxx


----------



## Louise

_Nah.. the father of my kid aint around anymore._
_He wants the baby tho, which may I add he wont be getting. _
_I'll fight hell and earth!_


----------



## Wobbles

Huh? :wacko: 

I thought going on other posts you were with this guy?


----------



## Louise

Wobbles said:


> Huh? :wacko:
> 
> I thought going on other posts you were with this guy?

*WAS* yes. Not anymore.

he started saying that if i ever got invovled with another man, he wuld take my baby from me :( :(. I was not prepeared to put up with someone like that!


----------



## Imi

_Right now im deffo confused!_


----------



## Tezzy

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Imi

m not on that many drugs an goin round the bend then terrie???

lol

xxx


----------



## Tezzy

lol nope!!!!


----------



## miss maternal

sorry to hear that Louise. Thats emotional blackmail. :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Why would he think you would go with another man :shock: Anyway he wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## ColtonsMom

Mine is still here.. although we are only 11 wks.. he seems really excited right now.. he can not wait until I am huge and he can "rub my belly". Lately he tells me he wants the pregnancy to be over so he can see and hold his little baby "boy". He is great and we both love each other. Been together slightly over 2 and 1/2 years. Been through ALOT together and he has always been there for me.
I think we are doing good to because he has never been with a girl more then 3-4 months before he met me, and soon we will be going on 3 YEARS. It makes me happy to think about that. He is my first serious relationship, and the first and ONLY boyfriend I had in highschool.
<3 <3


----------



## Tezzy

awww sounds a lot like me and my husband!

you sound like a lovely couple!


----------



## bek74

Jase said:


> sorry i'm gonna have a rant!
> 
> my opinion on dads that walk out is f**k them, they don't deserve kids! Get as much money out of them as you can and raise the child how you see fit. I believe children need a father figure but this doesn't always have to be the actual father, they need a positive male influence and somebody they can respect not a low life selfish toe rag who can walk away from his offspring just because they don't fit into thier social life or might be inconveinenced to raise their own flesh and blood.
> 
> rant over and yes i dislike my wifes ex! :twisted:

I am not sure I agree, I think that comment is a bit harsh. My husband is a wonderful man and we have 3 beautiful boys. My husband also has an ex and a 16yr old daughter. He and his ex broke up before he knew she was pregnant. My husband NEVER walked out on his daughter he walked out his ex because of the person she was and still is.
His ex has been with another partner for 11yrs and has another child and her partner is a wonderful step dad. We see my husbands daughter most school holidays ( depends on her teenage plans, and she lives a 2 1/2hr round trip from us).
Sometimes Men walk out on the women, not the kids. Yes some men have no respect and feel no obligation to help with the child, but not ALL men, but I don't believe couples need to stay together for the sake of the child, that isn't healthy.
To say F**K them and take them for everything isn't a fare comment. My husband doesn't deserve that, he is always there for is daughter and helps in anyway he can. Because of the mothers drug abuse issues, we don't pay child support, we pay all school expenses( swimming, camps, uniforms etc etc), give gift cards for shopping expenses. We do the best we can, we also have 3 sons of our own to educate and raise.

I just don't feel you can put all men in the same basket as your wifes ex.

JMO


----------



## goldlion

I'm still with the baby's father, though I'm only three months pregnant. He's an amazing man, and definitely my sweetheart. I can see us together for a very long time, but these hormones are KILLING ME! LOL. Some days I just want to rip his head off [poor DH] for no reason, or just tiny things make me upset with him. I think he's going to be happy when our little one is born because there will be no more hormonal mommy. Bless him for putting up with me! :haha:


----------



## Angel

First of all I would just like to say to all the single mums out there I think you are all very brave and I have the upmost respect for you. My Hubby and I have been together for 8 years(since highschool) and married for 2 years.He is a fantastic father to our first son and I know he will be for the second.He brings me flowers and tells me he loves me everyday,and rubs my back and ankles.It's nice to know that I have someone to share everything with and know that when I am having an off day there is someone to take the slack without having to ask.:hugs:


----------



## alicesuckling

I'm still with my babys dad. He's been very supportive since i found out i was pregnant apart from afew of his silly selfish man ways sometimes. Its soo sad all you girlies have to do this on your own because the dads are so selfish and self centred but i'm sure ur all doing a fabo job and doign yourselves proud!


----------



## shereen1

hi i am still with my partner we had my our first child when i was 16 and i am now 22 and its still going well, now expecting our third in 5 weeks xx


----------



## miss maternal

miss maternal said:


> Ive been with my OH for 13 years, miscarried 2 years ago which brought us closer and now im pregnant and looking forward to being a family. I wouldnt have chosen anyone else to have children with and waited as my OH wasnt ready for kids but now wishes we had had them earlier. I think it takes a man ages to grow up and show commitment as he is almost 37!
> 
> I found out that his dad left him and his mum when he was only a baby and he saw his grandad as a father figure, who is now 91 and lives with us. He has a bad back where his mum used to throw him in his buggy and even left him in the park once as she forgot him. He was never shown affection as a child and it took 11 years for him to open up to me about his fears and hurt but i know he will make a great dad cos ive seen what he is like with our cat and our niece. He said he would never leave me and the baby and if i ever left him then to promise that he could still be part of his or her life. I hope we will be together forever but you dont know whats rould the corner.

I cant believe that I wrote this and what has happened now. OH left me for another girl when I was 5 months pregnant and moved her in his house when I moved out after he told me he was seeing someone else and didnt love me anymore.


----------



## BurtonBaby

Me & my DH have been together for 4 years. Since highschool. We have had some rough times but we always make it through it. When we found out we were pregnant, he was super excited too. We stayed up the whole first night talking about it. He has been incredible. He has gone to every doctors appointment with me, and has been here through everything. However, when we told his mom we were expecting, she wasn't so thrilled. She said that we were still too young, (im 20, he's 21) and she said that we have "options". It killed me that someone who I thought would offer guidance, support, and love was trying to talk us into an abortion. After a few weeks she came around, and she is happy and excited now. He told her that an abortion was not an option, and that we did not want to talk about it anymore. I was kind of surprised by how great he has been, but like many of your girls men, his father left when he was young. I know he wants to be better than that. Even if we didnt stay together, I know he would be a great dad. But so far, this has only made our bond deeper, and us stronger.


----------



## mummy2b

I have been with Lee 9 months and I am 11 weeks pregnant!! He promises to stick by me and has been really supportive!! I can't see us breaking up any time soon! I love him to pieces!! I think he'll make a brill daddy to our baby! xx


----------



## shamrockgirl4

im single my 2 older kids amber and daniel have the same dad we were together 4 yrs but he got too possesive and jealous i couldnt take it anymore but he sees them very regular my 3rd son thomas his dad cheated on me left me when i was pregnant hes never even seen thomas ive not heard from him thomas is now 4 this baby im having now i met her dad we seemed really happy only he has another kid with his ex and she was making things really bad for him using their son to get at him he didnt wanna lose his son which is understandable so left me instead soon after i found i was pregnant he hasnt contacted me and im due in 8 wks on thursday so for now i am going to concentrate on my kids stuff the men lol


----------



## xCherylx

The father *Tom* still llives with me and my parents. It's all going good although he acts like i'm dying with all the "Are you SURE your OK?" and "is there anything I can get you?" Bless him he will be a great Dad :)


----------



## 7WZ

I only recently found out I'm pregnant but I think that my Fiancé is as happy as I am that we're pregnant. We'd been trying for 6 months after I got off the pill and it was really hard finding out every month that I wasn't but he's standing by me and think he always will. No chance of me fitting into the wedding dress for october now though! haha.
My parents are very supportive of us both aswell. I'm 17 and he's 18.


----------



## miss maternal

shamrockgirl4 said:


> im single my 2 older kids amber and daniel have the same dad we were together 4 yrs but he got too possesive and jealous i couldnt take it anymore but he sees them very regular my 3rd son thomas his dad cheated on me left me when i was pregnant hes never even seen thomas ive not heard from him thomas is now 4 this baby im having now i met her dad we seemed really happy only he has another kid with his ex and she was making things really bad for him using their son to get at him he didnt wanna lose his son which is understandable so left me instead soon after i found i was pregnant he hasnt contacted me and im due in 8 wks on thursday so for now i am going to concentrate on my kids stuff the men lol

 Just wanted to send you a big :hugs: and hope you find someone to make you happy soon. My OH of 14 years left me 3 months ago but I went back to him but seeing how it goes. He is on trial though. Good luck with everything hun x


----------



## hannah_1993

No my babys dad, said he dont give a s*** and would prefer if the baby died, which i dont think is on, i dont care, he can get lost but no need for him 2 say he wants my faith deasd when she aint even born yet.


----------



## skiwi

my first marriage fell apart, and he did not want to have nothing to do with his son, not even a birthday card, then later in life, i met a lovely man, had another baby and he treats them the same, OH takes him to movies every other sunday, and calls him dad.... just hang in there, you are all fantastic mums


----------



## Jules

Gawd you are all so strong! you should be proud of yourselves!!! just read all this thread. 

I can't imagine doing this without my partner we have been together nearly five years and this is our first baby. 

Good Luck to you All xxx


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

me and my fiancee Liam have been 2 gether since oct 05. he's the dad 2 ella and bump but is playing dad 2 ruby too and when we married in 3/4 years he's gonna adopt ruby :)
ruby's dad carl was no-where 2 b seen after I found out I was pg (@13), however if he suddenly turns up me and liam wont stop him seeing ruby, but if he screws up once then he's a gonner ;)
xx


----------



## katrinadoodle

We're engaged, and today is our one year anniversary :]


----------



## Leannex

mine still with me...just
did break up, but got back together, he thinks world of me and all that but has no feelings what so ever for our unplanned unborn child, tired get me have an abortion from day i told him
FingersCrossed, he see's some sense when he/she arrives :)


----------



## YummyMummy2be

Hiya,how are u?
im still with my OH been together nearly 2yrs nd im 33weeks pregnant nd he's as excited as me :D
He's gunna make a gr8 daddy. I love him to bits.
x x x


----------



## MrzLewis

We're still together. Getting married on my birthday.


----------



## Mummy87

Yeah He's still here :D Been together 2 years Jan 24th. Couldn't imagine going through this without him! He knew from day 1 that bub was a boy!!


----------



## xKimx

Hey =D ! yeh am still with my OH !x wev been togiether nerly 2 years and we are engaged :D and this is our first :D x


----------



## xarlenex

I'm still with my boyfriend, been over 2 years now and our wee surprise has only brought us closer :D


----------



## Deise

Have been with my fiancee for over two years and we're madly in love with each other.:cloud9: He'll be the greatest father!


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

Deise said:


> Have been with my fiancee for over two years and we're madly in love with each other.:cloud9: He'll be the greatest father!

aww! :cloud9:


----------



## mommy2raven

I'm still with Malakai have been since I was 12 and he's still here were expecting baby number 2!!!

*EDIT*Baby number 2 is now a lil girl!!!


----------



## mBLACK

Haha, I stayed with my boy for a little while after, but I did the man's part and left him :happydance: Men never understand.
And most of them quite frankly, well, the ones I have been with, know absoloutly nothing. :wacko:
You just figure that also if they cause too much stress the baby is more important right? :hugs:


----------



## Carrie J.

I am on my own.....I was never actually WITH my baby's dad....we just went out a couple times and we only did it once and now Im pregnant.


----------



## VanWest

I just wanted to comment that sometimes its not always the Dad's walking out. My DH ex wife walked out on all four children when the youngest was 2. He is now 7. She told them she was going to work and ran off with some guy off the internet. She hasnt sent them a dime in five years! Anyhow I just wanted to say there are alot of great single fathers out there too :) It takes alot to do it on your own regardless of which sex, and I respect all single parents.


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

thats ture hun ;)


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

Carrie J. said:


> I am on my own.....I was never actually WITH my baby's dad....we just went out a couple times and we only did it once and now Im pregnant.

is he gonna support u hun?


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

:cry:
i wouldnt say am exactly doin it all on my own cos ive got family an mates bu bumps dad walked out on me wen i was onii 6 weeks pregnant an i miss im so much i stil cry cos i still love im even though es got a new g/f bu im not jelus wan im to b happy now. im scared so much bout goin threw this with out my bump avin a dad. adam [ bumps dad ] and his mum and dad found out i was keepin it an stopped all contact all together bu deep down i no he will cum sooner or later wantin to no bump bu lets ope e doesnt leave it to late ...


----------



## xarlenex

Rachel16+Bump said:


> :cry:
> i wouldnt say am exactly doin it all on my own cos ive got family an mates bu bumps dad walked out on me wen i was onii 6 weeks pregnant an i miss im so much i stil cry cos i still love im even though es got a new g/f bu im not jelus wan im to b happy now. im scared so much bout goin threw this with out my bump avin a dad. adam [ bumps dad ] and his mum and dad found out i was keepin it an stopped all contact all together bu deep down i no he will cum sooner or later wantin to no bump bu lets ope e doesnt leave it to late ...

Kinda horrible :( some guys like that just arent worth your tears though. At the end of the day im sure it eats away at him n his family, where as you can smile knowing your doing ur best :)


----------



## Maria+Cookie

Im on my own

In the begging my baby's father thought i was pregnant and he was very happy and excited and started telling people he might have a family and then when he finally found out i was pregnant he started saying hes not ready for long a realtionship which pissed me off to me it seems like his got to his head and now i dont talk to him he says he wants the responsibility but i dont believe him the only thing i need is my baby and my families support and so far everything is going good.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm still with the dad of my baby, we have been together nearly 10 months and couldn't be happier, we got married 2 months ago and he is so happy about the baby and is extremely supportive.


----------



## mBLACK

Sometimes, this may sound crazy, but sometimes I believe you truly are better off without the father!
so much drama drama drama, and nothing lasts forever, so what if you break up when baby's 2 years old?
Then he/she is scarred about it,
in my personal experiences I told the father I didn't want him in my child's life.. Anger problems,drug use, excessive drinking.. :neutral: it's all in the works. But no time to mope over him, don't want baby to feel upset or anything.. there are much more important things and times in life and this is one of them :happydance:


----------



## maddiwatts19

Im still with my other half. i actually think we've gotten stronger since we found out. 
But obviously, im still so worried he's going to leave. i love him so much and i know he loves me. But he keeps telling me how he's so scared about becoming a dad. is that a hint?? or am i just being too paranoid?

x


----------



## Lara18

Im sort of with bumps Dad, I thought he was fine about baby and everything. But he was cheating, when I busted him and chucked him, he came crawling back saying he'd been a fool. So hes on his second and last chance. I dont feel like an idiot because I know im fully in charge of this relationship. Sure I want him around and he says he wants to be around, but as soon as he messes up he knows its the end for us for good. xxxxxxx


----------



## xarlenex

mummy_watts said:


> Im still with my other half. i actually think we've gotten stronger since we found out.
> But obviously, im still so worried he's going to leave. i love him so much and i know he loves me. But he keeps telling me how he's so scared about becoming a dad. is that a hint?? or am i just being too paranoid?
> 
> x

I dont think its a hint. My oh tells me hes scared, its just honesty. No one becoming a parent for the 1st time can say that they are not scared in the slightest.


----------

